# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Tuning down a 25"zouk  to capo at 3 and make the scale  21"

## Tim Griffin

I have a zouk (25" scale). I want an OM scale length for picking tunes which is too hard on 25" scale.  I would like to capo the zouk at 3 and tune down. Does anyone have any insight as to string gauges to do this? Currently I run 45, 30, 17, 12 for GDAE/GDAD. Has anyone done this?

----------


## Mandobart

Are you asking what gage strings to put on so it will be GDAE/GDAD at the 3rd fret?  I have a 25" 10 string octave pair 'cello tuned CGDAE. I use .074, .048, .034, .022 and .011.  The octave pairs are ~1/2 the diameter of the main string.  FWIW I don't find the scale length too hard, just took some practice.

I would have to employ a string tension calculator to find gages that yield the appropriate tension when tuned down to EBFC, but based on rough thumbrules and experience I would _guesstimate_ .065, .042, .026, .018.

----------

Tim Griffin

----------


## Tim Griffin

I tuned down, capo at 3 and it plays fine. The top course feels a little thin but not as bad as I was expecting. I'll try this for a while and see if it cures OMAS.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

LOL "cure"  :Smile:  

THERE IS NO CURE!

----------

